# Deer taken in Trinity Texas?



## Jimmydean (Jan 31, 2012)

What have you shot in Trinity Texas area? Just got on a lease there and wondering what to look forward too!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Have a buddy that hunts up there outside of Huntsville. Some nice bucks, especially along river and creek bottoms....but alot of people shooting at them!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*It always depends, but*

I'm on a place just north of Trinity and we have some pretty respectable deer. To give you an example my wife passed on this one because he would be better next year and she had seen better ones at a distance. Granted, we're on a big place with a quality situation but it is low fence and in your neighborhood. If you have enough acreage and decent neighbors it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

A buddy of mine hunts not to far from trinity and he shot a 170 b&c last year. I'll steal a pic off his Facebook later on.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?oqgkem


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know why it's so blurry.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?puxrov


----------



## Jimmydean (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks all who posted. Looking good!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hunted there 3 seasons

a few points

lots of stray dogs and poachers
don't ever pass a solid buck, if you really want him shoot him , many of ours were never seen again
the doe season is short in that county, remember that
once the leaves drop after cold weather hunting gets really tough
millions of old spikes..............shoot em

there were some great deer there and some way bigger than hill co deer because a northern strain was introduced there in the 40's

main rut is really early , might be a good excuse to bow hunt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Instigator said:


> I'm on a place just north of Trinity and we have some pretty respectable deer. To give you an example my wife passed on this one because he would be better next year and she had seen better ones at a distance. Granted, we're on a big place with a quality situation but it is low fence and in your neighborhood. If you have enough acreage and decent neighbors it could be a lot of fun.


To have a good enough lease to pass on deer like this is great. To have a wife who will enjoy nature with you is beyond awesome! Congrats to you!


----------



## Ole Big (Aug 10, 2009)

trinity county


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been hunting High and Low for a decent deer lease in Trinity county or surrounding counties where do I sign ? :help:


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Both of these deer were shot in Trinity county this past season. These are typical of the deer we see every year.


----------



## Jimmydean (Jan 31, 2012)

Great pics guys... thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*My best 'un*

140 class ten point. It was on the Walker County side of the river. I hunted Trinity as a kid. We had a place that backed up to Tantabogue and WhiteRock creek. Excellent hunting to say the least.


----------

